# Suns Looking for An 8th Man Candidate



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> It wasn’t a problem with three days off to recuperate from Phoenix’s six straight win and eighth in the last nine games. But it’s not a practice D’Antoni wants the Suns to continue moving forward.
> 
> “We won, fine, but we want to get other people in the game,” D’Antoni said. “We have seven people who are going to play a lot. That’s the way it is. But I also have a heart. I’m not that coldblooded. We want to get guys in there, and we should have some opportunities to get them some court time.”




Read rest - http://www.nba.com/suns/news/tribune_bench_061204.html


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Suns Looking for An 8th Man Canidate*

I would love to see the guys get some more playing time and they probably would if we would just protect those 20 point leads and learn to put teams away....

This is a nice little winning streak we have going but a lot of those games have been way too close for comfort in the end....

Sorry about the double post..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Suns Looking for An 8th Man Canidate*

Jalen should be the 8th man.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Suns Looking for An 8th Man Canidate*

I' prefer the suns use james jones more. He obviously has a lot of potential and if the Suns do need another big, showcasing his talents for other teams to see makes sense. 

Also with the financial commitment the Suns made to Marcus Banks, playing more often with either Nash or Barbosa is justified.

Jalen is more of an insurance in case something happens to any of the perimeter players. Which ain't bad considering the contract he signed. But what concerns me is the lack of cover for our interior players.

I'm not sure but don't the Suns have multiple first round picks next year? Also, whose contracts are expiring at the end of this season?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Suns Looking for An 8th Man Canidate*



dru_jones said:


> I' prefer the suns use james jones more. He obviously has a lot of potential and if the Suns do need another big, showcasing his talents for other teams to see makes sense.
> 
> Also with the financial commitment the Suns made to Marcus Banks, playing more often with either Nash or Barbosa is justified.
> 
> ...


Yep, they have three draft picks next year with conditions:

1) Atlanta's picks providing it's not a top3 pick.
2) Cleveland's pick via Boston providing it's not a top 10 pick.
3) Suns 1st round pick

There are no big contracts expiring this year. Howard Eisley's $2.2 million comes off the books after this year. Jalen Rose, Jumaine Jones, Pat Burke and Sean Marks expire for a total of $4.2 million. With the extensions signed by Diaw and Barbosa, the Suns next year will have a salary of $70~$71 before any draft picks are signed and after the above players expire.

Their draft picks, if they use all 3, would total around $4~$4.5 million. I think the Suns will use their top pick and sell the other two. It'd be nice if they used them all though, since they'll need players to fill out their bench anyways. Of course, that is only if the picks can actually play and contribute. If they can get $3 million cash for each late pick, I see them selling them again to pay luxury tax.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Suns Looking for An 8th Man Canidate*

Still looking for that 8th man. James Jr would be it if he could hit a damn shot for once.


----------

